# Automatizar un lavarropas (lavadora de ropas)



## plc (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola,
Estoy pensando en cambiar el controlador mecánico de un lavarropas automático por uno controlado con PIC, y obviamente gastando lo mínimo.
Alguien ya intentó esto?
Me gustaría poder pesar la ropa para colocar la cantidad de agua necesaria y asi optimizar el tiempo de lavado, ahorrando energía.
Alguna idea como hacer una balanza para pesar las variaciones de peso en un tambor horizontal que esta colgado por resortes?
Pensé usar un potenciómetro para ver cuanto se estira el resorte (no quiero comprar una galaga extensiométrica).
Gracias por sus ideas!


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 27, 2008)

hola amigo!
mira esta pagina, quiza te sirva:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/lavapic/index.htm

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## plc (Jul 27, 2008)

Buenisima!
Sirve como base para empezar!
Gracias!


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 27, 2008)

hola amigo!
esta muy bueno el proyecto ese, esta bien explicado y ademas te da los codigos fuente y los hex tambien, eso te puede servir como base y de ahi cuando entiendas todo el funcionamiento del programa puedes largarte a hacer modificaciones de las que tu quieras, ya hace un tiempito tenia ganas de montarlo pero despues me olvide, empeze a trabajar en el audio car y adios microcontroladores jajaja ya se me olvido todo.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 27, 2008)

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo!
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/lavapic/index.htm



no quiero ser pesimista pero ese lo harme y tuve el problema que el pic se colgaba y solo daba vueltas el tambor , asi que tuve que hacer otro programa para cargarle al señor y ahora si esta funcionando con un 628


----------



## plc (Jul 27, 2008)

Diego Z,
Gracias por tu respuesta,
si no es mucha molestia, me podrias pasar tu version del programa?
Hiciste algo con el pesado de ropa?
tu lavarropas tiene resistencia para calentar el agua?
yo consegui el programa del reloj mecanico, si a alguien le interesa, lo puedo poner aca.
salu2


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 28, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> //pollo// dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola amigo!
yo solo hice el aporte, ni tenia idea que ese programa no funcionaba bien, en realidad, no confio mucho en los circuitos de pablin porque la mayoria no funcionan o funcionan pero con errores y como nunca tuve la posibilidad de probarlo no sabia si funcionaba o no, pero pense que le iba a servir como base al amigo plc por eso lo subi.
menos mal que nos dijiste que no funcionaba bien jeje   

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 28, 2008)

claro claro no es de mala leche que lo as dicho jeje una respuesta lleva a la otra y esa a otra nada mas jeje, asi se solucionan los problemas , en estos dias estoy probando uno en un saccol cuando termine de limar asperezas subo el .hex por si le sirve al amigo plc ok . saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 29, 2008)

jejeje esta todo bien!
esperamos ese codigo!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## wacalo (Jul 30, 2008)

> plc escribió:
> Me gustaría poder pesar la ropa para colocar la cantidad de agua necesaria y asi optimizar el tiempo de lavado, ahorrando energía


Hola plc:
Creo que con pesar la ropa no estás optimizando gran cosa (salvo unos 2 o 3 litros de agua), pues el tiempo de lavado no depende de la cantidad de ropa. Si solo pones un par de medias sucias, éstas deberán lavarse el tiempo que haga falta sin importar si están solas o no en la máquina ( eso sin considerar la complejidad de pesar la ropa en un sistema que debe pesar más de 35Kgs).
En lo que realmente se puede optimizar bastante es en manejo del motor, si se pudiera usar una regulación electrónica de velocidad y torque.
Otra cosa que se puede optimizar es la temperatura del agua de lavado (pues por lo general ésta se calienta electricamente).
Yo hice algo sobre este tema, pero en ningún momento se me hizo necesario el uso de esos servos de los que habla pablin. Mi proyecto (basado en el AT89C52 de Atmel) fué para un lavarropas Eslabon de Lujo, y para el control de potencia uso Triacs en lugar de Relés. 
Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Ago 8, 2008)

hola 
disculpen la demora se que tal vez la patrona los tenga a escobazos jajaj por no hacerle andar el lavarropas pero e estado algo ocupado y me e demorado con este trabajito , pero para los impacientes les voy dejando el diseño del impreso en ares ya lo e montado y lo estoy probando fuera del lavarr. creo que este finde semana limo algunas asperezas y termino el archivo para el pic saludos


----------



## diego_z (Ago 9, 2008)

bueno como ustedes saben el programador que antes se menciono por el amigo plc utiliza un servo de radio para la seleccion de entrada de agua , mm yo use una valvula doble y elijo por donde quiero que entre el agua solo que sae me presento un pequeño problemita jaja , pero ya pense como solucionarlo cuando lo termine les cuelgo una imagen , por ahora dos fotitos con el proceso de armado en curso aun sin terminar.


----------



## plc (Ago 10, 2008)

La verdad que lei un poco mas y en lugar de pesar la ropa, algunas lavadoras usan otro sistema para saber cuanta carga tienen. Hacen girar el tambor un par de veces y ven cuanto disminuyo el agua. Para esto, creo, usan un medidor de presion en lugar de un switch de presion (presostato).
El tema de los servos, me parecio una muy buena idea para cuando se quieran usar los cuatro compartimientos de jabones que tiene el lavarropas.
Tiacs y reles... con tus triacs estas controlando la velocidad del motor? o los usas como reles? Me inclino por los triacs.
Una cosa que pense es poder programar la lavadora para que se prenda a cierto horario. Por ejemplo, la dejas cargada con la ropa seca y la programas para que se prenda un par de horas antes de que llegues a tu casa, asi cuando llegas colgas la ropa y no se queda muy marcada.
Venden los programadores digitales listos. Me ofrecieron uno por unos 250 pesos (arg-mza), y me dijeron que usan el sistema de las dos valvulas como estas usando. Creo que lo divertido no es comprarlo hecho sino hacerlo uno!
Muchas gracias por los posts a todos!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 11, 2008)

mira en todos los lavas que e desarmado jamas vi otra cosa que un presostato para controlar el nivel de agua y con respcto a triacs o reles , yo uso reles porque te explico un motor de lava automatico tiene en su interior 5 bobinas dos son para el centrifugado 2800 rpm y tres para el lavado 500 rpm si lavas no puede haber conctada mas que las bobi que corresponder al lavado de lo contrario se genera un campo inverso que frena el motor con su posterior quemado, asi que prefiero los reles usando las funciones nc na, na del mismo jeje, triacs para que el motor ya tiene sus bobinas decaladas para las distintas velocidades aprovechemoslas entonces, por ultimo las gavetas las utilize a todas use una  valvula doble y un solenoide que me selecciona  la gaveta de suavizante solo es cuestion de ingenio jeje , aclaro que este lava no es mio y no es el primero que hago , la verdad anda  muy bien y el programa va en gusto del cliente no? asi que todos difieren en algo del otro, saludos


----------



## santiago (Ago 11, 2008)

ese alicate crosman amarillo me hizo renegar jajaja
te esta quedando muy bien
saludos


----------



## diego_z (Ago 11, 2008)

jeje es lo mejor  que hay por poca plata , saludos che que estamos cerca


----------



## wacalo (Ago 11, 2008)

Hola:
Por las dudas le sirva a alguien, ahí va una versión en C (Keil Software) del programa principal para el control de una lavadora de ropas. Usando un micro de la familia 80C51/52.
Si les interesa el programa, después de estudiarlo pueden preguntar.
Saludos.


----------



## plc (Ago 12, 2008)

Diego,
Voy a colocar un archivo con las caracteristicas de una lavarropas con medicion de nivel de agua. Si te fijas habla de frecuencia de nivel de agua, que por lo que entendi usa un medidor de presion capacitivo (como el de los tensiometros), que al variar la capacidad por la presion varia la frecuencia.
De aca saque algunas ideas.
Espero que les sirva.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 12, 2008)

fucta que estamos atrasados en este lado del pais una cosa de esas jamas la vi , o sera que la gente prefiere comprar los mas baratos ,  ,, o sea los mecanicos ,, las reformas que e echo son de mecanicos a electronicos pero uno de estos jamas si e visto electronicos pero ni display de 4 dig ni nada de eso solo los bace este es un full full jeje, buen aporte el tuyo , mira este quedo barbaro tube que hacer una reformita a la placa y programa si queres lo subo completo el programa tiene dos lavados largo y corto dividido cada uno en 4 partes serian 8 progr. dividido en dos


----------



## diego_z (Ago 12, 2008)

me olvidaba que modelo de lavarropas queres reformar ? de estos mas viejito?


----------



## plc (Ago 12, 2008)

el lavarropas es uno de tambor horizontal de los viejos, creo que la marca es continental o algo asi (conocidas como tipo Balay). Voy a compartir el programa original del sistema mecanico y el circuito electrico por si alguien lo necesita. 
Este tiene varios programas, selector de media carga, agua caliente, con y sin centrifugado.
Si queres pasarme los programas y los circuitos, te lo agradeceria mucho!
Ahhh, hablando de tecnologias que no llegan a este pais... vi una lavadora alemana que esta hecha para durar 20 años, por lo tanto tienen un puerto optico para poder cambiarle el firmware en caso que varien los tipos de jabones actuales.... obvio que eso es para el primer mundo, no?
Espero que sirva esta información.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 12, 2008)

decimee de cuantos cables es el motor 5 o 6?


----------



## plc (Ago 12, 2008)

5 cables. (en realidad es de 6 pero tengo acceso a solo 5 porque los dos comunes que pasan por la proteccion termica salen a un solo cable) Fijate en el archivo que mande, es la misma conexion.


----------



## lopezl (Sep 22, 2008)

hola diego z queria saber como te quedo el circuito y si podias pasarlo 
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 23, 2008)

este circuito me parece barbaro.


----------



## lopezl (Sep 23, 2008)

este circuito anda bien?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 24, 2008)

No lo he realizado, pero quien lo posteo dijo que si, y que hizo varias revisiones.

te dejo el link, esta en la pagina de pablin, pero no es de él. es de otro electronico.
desde el punto de vista logico digital, y de los reles, deberia funcionar bien.

link: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/lavapic/index.htm


----------



## plc (Sep 24, 2008)

lopezl
Creo que con este circuito el motor solo gira para un lado.
Tambien este circuito no contempla temperatura del agua, ni apertura de puerta, ni seleccion de jabon.
No lo he probado, pero creo que sirve para un lavarropas simple, y obviamente es una excelente base para empezar!


----------



## Juan Alberto (Ene 7, 2009)

¡Hola! Estoy pensando lo mismo de mi lavarropas, el cual tiene el reloj parcialmente dañado en la aislación, y quiero sustituírlo por un PLC. Al buscar información sólo encontré la tuya y quiero comentarte que el nivel de agua se detecta por un sensor de presión que recibe aire por un tubo; el aire es comprimido por la columna de agua que asciende en la medida que el tambor se va llenando, En mi lavarropas la columna toma una altura de 13 cm aproximadamente y hace funcionar el microswich, que corta la electroválvula de la entrada de agua y conecta el motor de lavado(se trata de una inversora simple). Puedes probar el sensor desconectando el tubo y soplando;lo sentirá funcionar,(que comprobarás con un tester el estado de la inversora).
Bueno, espero que esto te sirva de algo. Lo malo es que leo lo tuyo después de medio año.

Villa Celina- Pcia de Bs. As. 7 de enero del 2009.


----------



## plc (Ene 8, 2009)

Buenas,
Un PLC? creo que estas desperdiciando recursos! jajajaja
la hice andar con un circuito similar al que me pasaron en este foro. Use un pic diferente y esta funcionando bien.
Tema del agua... es el mismo sistema que tiene la mia, deje parte de este circuito por seguridad (la bomba la enciende el PIC y cuando llega al nivel se apaga por el microswitch).
Tengo algunos problemas con el PIC, pero creo que es por falta de experiencia (cuando activo unas salidas en especial, me desactiva otras, no es problema de programacion, y creo que puede ser o el compilador, o el programador, para solucionarlo... no uso esas salida).
cualquier duda, pregunta, aca hay mucha gente con ganas de ayudar.
saludos


----------



## sjcronchi (Feb 2, 2009)

hola gente! los felicito, buen post, tengo una duda con respecto a un trabajo similar al que están haciendo ustedes, tengo un lavarropas Ariston que tiene un motor universal, en el cual tengo los dos bornes de la bobina del estator, y los dos bornes de la bobina del rotor, los conecto en serie y gira en sentido horario, pero no sé como conectarlo para que gire en sentido antihorario... 
Desde ya, agradeceré vuestra ayuda.
Un abrazo.
Sergio


----------



## diego_z (Feb 2, 2009)

hola esta facil , inviertes los cables del rotor y colector y gira al reves


----------



## sjcronchi (Feb 3, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> hola esta facil , inviertes los cables del rotor y colector y gira al reves



Gracias diego_z, en realidad probé invirtiendo ambos (rotor y estator) y giraba igual, pero ahora probé invirtiendo los cables sólo del rotor y gira en sentido antihorario. Cómo no probé antes de molestar jejejee... por cierto, veo que somos entrerrianos ambos!
Saludos a todo el foro y muchas gracias!
Sergio


----------



## jorgeall (Nov 15, 2009)

hola alguno me puede pasar el planito con el programa del programador con pic para lavadora .desde ya gracias

el circuito de pablin no anda bien ,alguno me pasaria su circuito que ya aya provado ,el una `lavadora aurora carga frontal .


----------



## Tommy Hilfiger (Dic 29, 2009)

hola qe tal 
tengo qe hacerles una consulta debido a este tema
yo estoy luchando con mi proyecto final del colegio y estoy intentando simular el controlador del lavarropas aurora, comence giandome con el cto de pablin qe lo hace con un pic, pero lo tube qe adaptar a un micro hc908qy4/qy2
mi problema es el sigiente no puedo hacer qe funcione correctamente la secuencia del programa qe diseñe
aqui dejo los ctos y el programa del microcontrolador
por favor si se pueden fiajr en el pdf de lavadora en la pag 6 hay un cto con opto y un tirac y es hai donde tengo el problema. las resistencia qe le pongo son de 2W y calientan como para cocinar una vaca 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pepesole (Mar 7, 2010)

nesecito reparar o remplazar la plaqueta de un General Electric de 11 kilos , el programa se me tilda, aunque cuando me lo trjeron le encontre uno de los dos triacs en corto por lo que siempre giraba en un solo sentido y entraba en conflicto cuando queria centrifugar ya que se blokeaba el motor,
Yo adapte el programa de Pablin pero es en Ensambler, y ademas es muy diferente ya que estos motores del GE son mas simples (tienen un solo bobinado para las dos etapas, lavado y centrifugado, solo cambia el sentido de giroen el primer paso actuando sobre los terminales del capacitor y para centrifugar se acciona un cambio mecanico.
Espero que algien me pueda dar idea de como programar los Pics ya que ello no lo manejo muy bien.


----------



## kiwara (Sep 14, 2010)

hola me gustaria saber si pueden pasarme algun datashit de algunas electrovalvulas o la forma de conexion como las tensiones que pueden soportar.planeo conectar un par a un pic para un mini sistema de riego..saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2010)

kiwara dijo:


> hola me gustaria saber si pueden pasarme algun datashit de algunas electrovalvulas o la forma de conexion como las tensiones que pueden soportar.planeo conectar un par a un pic para un mini sistema de riego..saludos


Busca una casa que vendan repuestos para electrodomésticos y consulta por las electro-válvulas de lavarropa, no creo que consigas algo a menor costo, en general funcionan con  220/110Vca


----------



## kiwara (Sep 14, 2010)

claro lo mas baritin y obiamente lo que pretendo que asi sea...son los de lavarropas que cuestan desde 15 a 20 pesos argentinos y si, funcionan a 220V ac.
entonces para usarlo con mi pic tendria que usar un optoaclopador para salida no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2010)

kiwara dijo:


> claro lo mas varitin y obiamente lo que pretendo que asi sea...son los de lavarropas que cuestan desde 15 a 20 pesos argentinos y si, funcionan a 220V ac.
> entonces para usarlo con mi pic tendria que usar un optoaclopador para salida no?


Opto-Acoplador + TRIAC y por si aparecen interferencias una red de Snubber.
En el Foro hay información sobre el tema


----------



## kiwara (Sep 14, 2010)

gracias si estube mirando informacion al respecto salvo lo de la interferencia eso lo tendria que ver.en si es un sistema de riego por lo que no creo que sea tan influeyente el ruido.otra pregunta como deberia hacer para independizar en caso de corte de energia la alimentacion del micro controlador. por ejemplo tener una bateria recargable que este conectada y luego de su uso se vuelva a recargar por el mismo circuito.no se si me explico bien. saludos


----------



## nemesismx10 (Ene 6, 2011)

Hola PLC si pudiste terminar el circuito de la lavadora? pudiste programar el PIC? y que tipo de programa utilizaste para programarlo, si pudieras publicar los archivos y el trabajo terminado estaria muy bien para la gente que busca algo relacionado con este tema.
Saludos


----------



## daweroner1 (Ene 6, 2011)

*H*ola q*UE* tal amigo so*Y* nuevo en este foro y m*E* intereso el circuito q*UE* comparte :



27-jul-2008  #2 
//pollo//


Fecha de Ingreso: julio-2007
Ubicación: mendoza, argentina
Mensajes: 271 hola amigo!
mira esta pagina, quiza te sirva:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...apic/index.htm


*Y* p*U*es por*-*lo q*UE* lei es q*UE* no fun*C*iona bien si ustedes podrian a yudarm*E* *A *hacer el circuita mas mejor o*-*algien q*UE* sepa de otro circuito





muchas grasias por compartir


----------



## mtssound (Sep 23, 2011)

buenas muchachos foristas, hace tiempo que ando en busca de un circuito para automatizar mi lavarropas aurora (medio viejito) pero los circuitos de pablin me han dado mucho que renegar
si ya lo tienen listo les pido si pueden subir los esquemas o el archivo para programar el pic ya que en eso ando medio para atras, lo tengo el lavarropas hace un tiempo ahí tirado con el timer roto y ya me están metiendo presión para que lo tire a la calle!! jejeje

saludos


----------



## pepesole (Sep 24, 2011)

Hola
Yo llevé a la teoria y luego lo simule ne un protoboard, al circuito de pablin, pero previamente lo adapte haciendolo girar en ambos sentidos usando para ello dos relay que funcionmaban con dos salidas que previamente habia  destinado cambiando el set de instrucciones en los lugares arpopiados.
no lo terrmine ya que cuando adquiri los materiales vi que el costo era superior a cualquier plaqueta de mercado hechas en forma industrializada que conseguis facilmente.
Saludos.
 Pepe


----------



## mtssound (Sep 24, 2011)

claro, la cosa es que yo en mi trabajo hay mucha electronica y los componentes los consigo gratis ya que compran gran cantidad de todo, el tema es grabar el pic porque no tengo mucho conocimiento.
yo aca en buenos aires no consigo una placa hecha para automatizar mi lavarropas y ademas me gustaria hacerlo yo mismo, tengo muchas ideas pero me faltan conocimientos
si alguien ya lo armo y le limo todas las aperesas y lo puede compartir se lo agradeceria enormemente!!

saludos


----------



## mtssound (Sep 29, 2011)

bueno muchachos les escribo para comentarles que hice el circuito de pablin y anda perfecto

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/lavapic/index.htm

el unico problema que le encontre es que esta programado para que el motor gire para un solo lado y en el pic tengo una salida libre, la idea es programar esa salida para que haga girar para el otro lado pero hace unas semansa ya que estoy intentando hacerlo sin resultado, me lei un monton de tutoriales y tengo problemas para pasar el asm a hex con varios programas, si alguiem me puede ayudar con esto se lo agradeceria

este es el archivo original y creo que esta hecho con assambler

todo lo demas anda muy bien, estube probandolo un largo tiempo y esta bastante bien, el unico problema es eso, que gira en un solo sentido y la ropa queda muy enredada y no lava bien, si alguien la tiene clara con assambler y me pueda ayudar a programar se lo agradeceria.

saludos


----------



## rascueso (Oct 22, 2011)

mtssound justo venia buscando lo mismo


----------



## carlosz (May 30, 2012)

hola mtssound pudiste arreglar el asunto del programa del pic para q la lavarropa pueda girar ambos lados??? por favor necesito q alguien me pase el programa para el pic. lo necesito para el lavarropa de mi mama, ya q no encuentro la plaqueta de la misma


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 30, 2012)

Amigo carlosz, NO todas lavadoras poseen las mismas condiciones de funcionamiento. Vale decir, por lo tanto que el codigo de programa del controlador que vayas a necesitar sea compatible directamente a cualquier otro. Tienes que implementar un proyecto y luego sube la mayor informacion posible adjuntando tus dudas. Exitos.-


----------



## carlosz (Jun 1, 2012)

hola gudino la lavadora que tengo tiene la misma condiciones de funcionamiento que se comenta en el circuito de pablin pero el drama es que la lavadora gira en un solo sentido y cuando en realidad seria conveniente que gire en ambos sentidos cuando corresponde es por eso que solicite si alguien tiene los codigos (programa de dicho pic) para q gire el motor en ambos sentido cuando sea necesario. por favor si alguien lo tiene que sea amable de ayudarme.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hola Carlosz,, el hardware que tienes esta acondicionado para funcionar como tu dices?. Es decir, en ambos sentidos?.


----------



## pepesole (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola
Como te dije antes, es facil de adaptar el codigo de Pablin, solo tienes que ubicar un puerto mas de salida, que yo lo logre reemplazando una salida que no usaba y luego copiar las instrucciones de giro dos veces, una con la descripcion derecha y la otra izquierda y cada una a un puerto de salida distinto.
Luego tienes que confeccionar el PBC prestando atencion a estas nuevas salidas y listo.
Pepesole



PD.
El motor para girar a la derecho o izquierda solo tienes que conectarle le salida del relay o triac que uses sobre una u otra pata del condensador ya que generalmente tienen tres cables, uno neutro y los otros dos van sobre el condensador.
Pepesole



Si  nesecitas mas informacion te la puedo pasar por mensaje adjunto ya que tengo el programa completo en ensambler y los PBC tambien pero no se como subirlos al foro si tal vez pueda por hotmail comunicate conmigo a ***** LINK EDITADO ***** y luego tu si lo sepas subir al foro


----------



## pepesole (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola
Fijate en las modificaciones que hice (la I y la D me indican giro derecha o Izquierda en los puertos 4 y 5 donde definis los mismos)con el original de Pablin y veras que tu puedes hacer las que necesites segun tu lavadora.
Pepesole


----------



## mtssound (Jun 3, 2012)

hola pepe, como puedo pasar este archivo a .hex para poder simularlo?


----------



## carlosz (Jun 4, 2012)

holaaa pepesole, gracias por subier el archivo. pero tambien podrias hacer el favor de subir tambien el archivo q contine los pcb, por favor.
Espero una respuesta favorable.


----------



## pepesole (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola Carlosz
Yo siempre trabaje con MPLAB, si bien hay muchos progeramas para cargar Pics el Ig Prog es sencillo y te reconoce el 16F780 que es con el que trabajé.
Para àsar de asm a exe tenes los comandos en el MPlab que si no cometes errores de lineas te lo compila automasticamente generando los archivos necesarios para luiego cargar el Pic.
La verdad es que los PCB los hice con el programa PCB Wizard y como se me rompio la Pc primero tendria que volver a cargar erl programa primero, para luego abrirlos, ya que si no tenes este programa no podes editar las pistas cargadas en los archivos.Y como en el formato de este programa no se pueden subir te recomendaria paciencia para que te pongas a fabricar tus PCB con algun programa similar que tengas disponible. Baja alguno de inertnet.


----------



## german_3055 (Abr 16, 2013)

mtssound dijo:


> bueno muchachos les escribo para comentarles que hice el circuito de pablin y anda perfecto
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/lavapic/index.htm
> 
> ...



consulta, la salida libre del pic, para que gire en sentido inverso. va a otro rele? o un par de rele?? tendras algun esquema??


----------



## pepesole (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola, como ya dije antes solo tenes que copiar y pegar el codigo donde haces girar el motor en baja velocidad dos veces, identifica cada uno con la letra D e I ( giro derecha y giro Izquierda) y luego direcciona cada uno a un puerto de salida distinto, en mi adaptacion use el puerto destinado a  la calefaccion ya que creo no tenia ningun puerto libre para sacar la otra salida de giro en sentido contrario y luego lo mande al 2º rele usado para accionar el motor, uno en cada pata del condensador y asi gira en ambos sentidos.
espero puedas interpretar la idea.
los PBC no recuerdo por donde los tengo, si aparecen te los mando.


----------



## Man3491 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hola gente del foro !! Hace un tiempo que los vengo siguiendo, me gusta la electrónica y lo poco que se, lo aprendí leyendo y probando, sigo la electrónica desde los 20 años (ahora tengo 39) compre un Plc echo con Picaxe 18M2 que se programa en Basic con el Programing Editor, para un lava ropa Dreann.
Les pido a sus amable generosidad si me pueden diseñar un programa, (siempre en Basic) para descargar al Picaxe, el Plc tiene 5 entradas y 8 salida. (No importa si le sobran recurso)
Lo que yo en mi ignorancia hice, fue esto :

```
valvula:
high 0
if pin1=1 then lavado
goto valvula
lavado:
for b1=1 to 19
low 0
high 2
wait 30
low 2
wait 30
if b0>2 then desagote
next b1
desagote:
high 1
wait 60
low 1
high 0
if pin1=1 then enjuague
enjuague:
for b1=1 to 19
next b1
low 0
high 2
wait 30
low 2
high 1
wait 30
if b0>2 then desagote1
desagote1:
high 1
centr:
high 3
Wait 10
Wait 10
Wait 10
low 3
```
Y lo que yo quiero es esto:
Se desea controlar una lavadora con un programa de lavado en frío. El ciclo de funcionamiento de la máquina será:

Para iniciar el ciclo hay un pulsador de puesta en marcha. Al inicio del ciclo se llenará de agua el tambor a través de la electro válvula ,hasta que se active el detector de nivel. Este detector de nivel se activa cuando el tambor está lleno de agua y se desactiva cuando está vacío.
El lavado constará de 30 ciclos. En cada ciclo el motor girará treinta segundos en sentido horario dejando una pausa de medio segundo en cada cambio de sentido.
Después del lavado se vaciará el agua del tambor, mediante la bomba, hasta que se desactive el detector de nivel.
Después del lavado, habrá 2 aclarados. Cada aclarado comenzará llenando de agua el tambor a través de la electro válvula hasta que se active el detector de nivel. Un aclarado constará de diez ciclos. En cada ciclo el motor girará treinta segundos en cada sentido, dejando una pausa de medio segundo en cada cambio de sentido (igual como en el lavado).
Después de cada aclarado se vaciará el agua del tambor, mediante la bomba, hasta que se desactive el detector de nivel.
Una vez termine el último aclarado, se centrifugará durante 3 minutos. Durante el centrifugado ha de funcionar la bomba de vaciado.
Bueno...espero no haber abusado de vuestra generosidad !
Un cordial saludos !!
Marcelíno


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola a todos, para empezar quiero decirles de programación de microcontroladores no se nada, pero mirando detenidamente el circuito de un lavarropas tipo balay http://www.electricosonline.com/Privado/Electrodomesticos/lavadora.htm y el diagrama de tiempos el cual consta de 60 impulsos, con un tiempo entre impulsos de 2' 8' 24' , dividido en 3 programas. Uno de 34 impulsos otro de 20 y el ultimo de 3, me parece a mi o corríjanme si estoy equivocado, el mismo se puede hacer con 2 4017 http://www.ptitrain.com/electronique/meccano/thumbnails2002/cpt4017cascade2.gif con el cual tendríamos los 60 impulsos. En el programador mecánico hay 8 levas  los cuales remplazaremos por relays y lo activaremos a cada uno mirando el intervalo en el diagrama de tiempos, por medio de diodos a cada impuso exitando el transistor y relay respectivamente, con eso controlaríamos los ciclos de lavado menos el motor el cual lo podemos hacer con otro 4017 con 4 salidas, giro izquierda, parada, giro derecha, parada. Faltaría la base de tiempo para ambos pero eso es lo de menos. Se podría hacer cualquier tipo de programación la misma seria por matriz de diodos como los viejos equipos de vhf nacionales que se programaba cortando o soldando diodos para cambiar la frecuencia.


----------



## duflos (Ene 7, 2019)

//pollo// dijo:


> hola amigo!
> mira esta pagina, quiza te sirva:
> 
> Lavarropas automático con PIC
> ...


hola amigos saben si en este proyecto se puede reemplazar el 16f872 por 16f873 o ya hay que modificar el hex  porque es el único que encuentro 
desde ya muchas gracias saldos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2019)

Yo lo supe probar en un 18F876 sin problemas


----------



## duflos (Ene 12, 2019)

18f876 no lo conseguí probé con el mencionado más arriba y no hace nada , así creo que no se puede con este (16f873) o le estoy errando en algo si alguien me da una mano se lo agradezco muchísimo Saludos a todos


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 12, 2019)

duflos dijo:


> 18f876 no lo conseguí probé con el mencionado más arriba y no hace nada , así creo que no se puede con este (16f873) o le estoy errando en algo si alguien me da una mano se lo agradezco muchísimo Saludos a todos


Imagino que programaste los fusibles de programación del PIC manualmente por que el archivo HEX que se descarga de la pagina no los tiene y sin ellos no funciona el PIC.

La otra es bajar el ASM declarar el nuevo PIC y los fusibles y compilar. Yo no tengo instalado el MPASM para hacerlo.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2019)

Lamentablemente sobre ese no lo probé, pero no tuve que hacer nada,no cambien nada grabe el hex tal como  esta y funciona, y no lo hice una vez lo grabe muchas veces, podes mostrarnos con que grabas tus pic's que soft estas utilizando?
En que parte vives que no lo puedes conseguir?


----------



## duflos (Ene 12, 2019)

Claro muchachos lo único el aviso de la imagen al escribir da ok , en cuanto a los fusiles de programación no tengo idea chicos yo de pic nada sinceramente jajaja espero me puedan dar una mano aca les dejo unas imágenes está medio desprolijo pero es lo que hay ...panda.. soy de un pueblo a 150 km de rosario de Santa fe pregunte en 4 electrónicas y no pude dar con esos pic  saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2019)

No has intentado comprarlo en Bs AS, no se quien lo pueda tener en Rosario, en Córdoba lo consigo con facilidad.
Entra a la página de Cika y fijate si tiene una sucursal en Rosario


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 13, 2019)

Lo que aparece en amarillo en el programador PicKit2 es el aviso de que el archivo HEX que cargaste no contiene la información de los fusibles de programación o configuración como quieras llamarle.

No es ni mas ni menos que lo que te indique yo por que ya lo revise.

Sin esa información correcta el PIC no funcionara y te indica la forma de hacerlo con el MPLAB.

Abrí la configuración del mismo y colócalo manualmente antes de grabar el PIC.


No tengo el 873 ni el 872 pero si el 876 y con el valor que te paso y de esa forma te debería funcionar y desaparece la advertencia.



Los bit se cambian individualmente dándole clik con el botón del ratón sobre el que quieres cambiar hasta que te quede así como te muestro

Ric.


----------



## duflos (Ene 13, 2019)

Puse esa configuración, ahora en el display muestra uno de los led solamente, va queriendo jajaj

Bueno compañeros arrancó pero , solo me activa la salida del relay de desagote no el de electroválvula  que llenaría el tanque , puede deber a algo mal en la programación ? gracias *ricbevi *por el dato, saluditos


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 13, 2019)

Nunca lo use a ese programa por lo que no se si hay algo en el que pueda fallar, generalmente los esquemas que están en esa pagina contienen errores/horrores pero no se este caso en particular en el software.

Si arranca desagotando quiere decir que esta detectando que el tanque tiene agua dentro(señal del presostato), intenta revisar que en la placa que armaste esa señal este como debiera.

Ric.


----------



## duflos (Ene 15, 2019)

Llegó el pic 16f876a pero hace lo mismo y si activo el interruptor de media carga es como que anula todo lo demás para mi viene algo mal en la forma de generar el hex  o algo ... si por hay algun entendido lo puede compilar probare ..por ahora quedara tirado el circuito hasta nuevo aviso ..que mal 😂
Voy a buscar otra forma de hacer andar esa lavadora muchas gracias por su tiempo gente Saludos a todos


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 15, 2019)

Lo único que te puedo aportar es que en la simulación funciona perfectamente.

¿Estas seguro que RB.4(pin 6) y RB.5(pin 7) que son la señales de presostato esta en estado alto(+ 5Vdc) cuando le das a GND MARCHA( RA.1 pin 3) o encendes?

En la foto de lo armado no veo resistencia de Pull-UP para los pines del presostato 6 y 7 y si para el teclado/botonera.

Si le falta el alto en esos pines(si están a GND) después de 10 parpadeadas del punto del display coloca una E y prende la BD(Bomba de Desagote) que entiendo que es lo que te pasa a ti.

AL darle alimentación, parpadea el LED del punto del display(RC.7 pin 18) uns 10 u once veces y luego aparece el numero 1 en el display.

Los 872...873...876 son de la misma familia, solo con mas memoria uno que otro y poco mas así que la compilación es la misma dudo que pase por allí el problema.


Ric.


----------



## duflos (Ene 15, 2019)

Hola compañero muchísimas gracias por su tiempo... lo que veo que usted puso resistencias de 10 k en lugar de 1k como las que coloque yo  con esta en el diagrama puede que venga de hay el problema?
Pd: aaaaaa creo que me doy cuenta ahora ric..... Me guíe por el diagrama que ponen en el segundo mensaje  que dice 1k x 5 y son 6 resistencias .... mirando su simulación me di cuenta que son seis Espero sea eso otra poquito de esperanza gracias hermano mañana le cuento como me fue muchísimas gracias ...


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 16, 2019)

Las resistencia de PULL-UP son las que desde los 5V le entregan al pin conectado un estado alto, que sean de 1k o 10k no afecta en nada este estado inicial, si el consumo cuando se cambia de estado a bajo(GND) el pin.

Pense que hablábamos el mismo idioma, desde este mensaje te vengo advirtiendo que tu problema esta en el estado de los pines 6 y 7(RA.4 y RA.5....seguramente están en bajo por falta de las resistencias PULL-UP que no tienes colocadas, al menos de forma visible en la placa) en el presostato y no veo o que me entiendas o informes al respecto.
Sigues buscando soluciones "mágicas".

Te deseo suerte ya que veo que no nos entendemos.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## duflos (Ene 16, 2019)

Si ya está, funcionando al parecer anda todo de 10s, disculpe mi ignorancia Ric,  la simulación que me pasó la verdad me aclaró todo , el pin 20 no tiene alimentación de 5 V en el original. Si,  eso me traba todo, lo quité y ahí empezó a funcionar cómo se debe .. muchísimas gracias, cuando termine de armar le cuento, le debo una RIC  saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2019)

En la mayoría pude poner el display donde va el mando rotatitvo( display y micro) y al cosatdo derecho de este puse los dos pulsadores, con cable plano conecte esta placa con la caja de relays


----------



## duflos (Ene 18, 2019)

Ric  una pregunta podría poner una salida por el uln más desde rb1(destinada al servo)  para así accionar una electro válvula mediante otro relay  más? , porque mi lavarropas  tiene una electro válvula para llenado que pasa por el jabón va por un canal , después otra que abre el paso de agua tambien pero pasa por el canal que va al recipiente de enjuague  Saludos..y muchas gracias ..


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2019)

No se puede, tendría que estar previsto en programa original, pero no todo esta perdido.
El soft original esta pensado para los lavarropas que al girar la perilla posicionan el agua en cada unida del cajón, y para ello esta implementado hacerlo con un servo, como los de radio control  o los que hoy se venden para el mundo arduino, de allí se podria implementar una solución para que actúe otra electro válvula en en enjuague


----------



## duflos (Ene 29, 2019)

hola gente de nuevo no hay caso no funciona de nuevo , lo deje un par de días apagado (había quedado funcionando bien ) hoy pruebo nuevamente falla de nuevo cualquiera de las funciones que que quiera tirar a tierra para activar, es como que baja la intensidad del display de 7 segmentos y cuando epieza el arranque rd5 del motor se apaga del todo hasta que desconecto el presostato , alguien tiene algún otro proyecto de estos para realizar , este ya hace tiempo que estoy   y no logro hacerlo funcionar al 100 ,   desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2019)

Eso no es el micro ni el programa, eso es una falla en la fuente y /o cableado, tenes un falso contacto de aca a la china.
lo que hace el micro pone 5V en el puerto correspondiente, el relay es manejado por un transistor darlington que pone un extremo de la bobina a masa()
Dices RD5 pero debe ser RB5.
Te has fijado que la fuente entregue 5V?, tus relay son de 5V o 12V? si son de 5V supongo que no cometeras la burrada de alimentarlo de los mismos 5V del micro.
No has puesto ni un solo esquemático de las conecciones, ni una sola foto del montaje
Estamos a ciegas y adivinando, si la falla es cableado o conecciones, aunque pongas un modulo comercial el mismo te fallara de igual modo


----------



## duflos (Ene 29, 2019)

Esto es lo que hace ahora le puse capacitor 104 en la alimentación del pic, probé distintas fuentes de alimentación, probé otro pic nuevo , resolde todo , revise pista por pista algún corto , cambié el cristal , agregue un capacitor electroliticos en la entrada ,y no hay manera trate de hacer el pcb para así quedé más prolijo pero el soft me da para hacerlo doble cara a la placa por la cantidad de pistas o le erre en algo jaja pero bueno sinceramente no doy en la tecla  cuando apretó un pulsador se reinicia , cualquiera que sea, mido el voltaje en los 5v se cae a 3.1v con el Display conectado sin este 4.9v la fuente es de 1amp.


----------



## duflos (Feb 7, 2019)

Hola amigos , el problema de las fallas del pic era la plaqueta universal (METÍA RUIDO) , me di a la tarea de hacer el pcb doble cara y los errores desaparecieron anda a la perfección ningún error hasta el momento les dejo el dato por si a alguien le pasa lo mismo Saludos y gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 8, 2019)

Hola, los condensadores en la alimentación del microcontrolador, tienen que estar lo más cerca posible de él, incluso suelo soldarlos a los pines del mismo.


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

Hablando en tema de ruidos y señales parásitas, tengo un pequeño problema que les quiero compartir. 

Tengo una tarjeta pcb, una cara, basada en un pic16f877a. Tengo control sobre un lcd 20x4 a 4 bits y un teclado 4x4. Una etapa de potencia con moc3041 y triacs para manejar unas pequeñas bombas de 5W.

Una de ellas tiene un circuito propio tipo dimmer para regular la velocidad (salida de aire) por lo tanto, yo solamente controlo cuando la carga enciende y apaga. 

El tema es, todo trabaja bien pero el sistema comienza una operación errática cuando el potenciómetro de dicha bomba baja a 6Ohms que sería la máxima potencia. 

El sistema lo tengo optoacoplado y semi protegido con sus capacitores de acople y fuentes separadas. La bomba solamente está conectada a una borneras que sería para alimentación. No comprendo como se afecta e pic. 

Espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

O sea que si sacás el dimmer y dejás el motor a máxima potencia sin dimmer trabaja bien ?


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

Hola DOSMETROS, negativo. De hecho tuve que hackear el sistema para evitar la falla. A la máxima potencia (6ohms) tuve que Soldar resistencias al pot en serie para incrementar la resistencia cuando la perilla estuviera al máximo. Si quito el dimmer puenteando el pot pues sale peor.


Ingrimach dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS, negativo. De hecho tuve que hackear el sistema para evitar la falla. A la máxima potencia (6ohms) tuve que Soldar resistencias al pot en serie para incrementar la resistencia cuando la perilla estuviera al máximo. Si quito el dimmer puenteando el pot pues sale peor.



Adjunto diagrama y esquemático...

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

El dimmer solo, sin pic anda bien o hace falsos disparos ?

- Demasiado elemental el disparo de los triac . Y las redes Snubber ?
- Posiblemente la fuente que alimenta al motor sea chica  o andan a 110-220 Vac ?


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

Las coloqué después, red RC. Las omití originalmente porque los triacs son para conmutar cargas de hasta 8A (no recuerdo bien) y mi bomba es muy pequeña... 

La fuente de la bomba es 127VCA
La fuente del control es un eliminador 12VCA y coloco un regulador con salida variable. Lo regulo a 4.5VCD. Coloco capacitores. 1uf para desacople en la entrada del pic.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

En concreto , la falla que hace es el funcionamiento errático de ese motor o el pic se vuelve loco ?


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

El triac aguanta hasta 4A y el consumo max de la bomba es de 90mA

Osea, por eso tal vez erradamente omití los snubber.

Lo que pasa es que al llegar a los 90ma el pic apaga la bomba. Desactiva la salida que llega a la compuerta.


Ingrimach dijo:


> El triac aguanta hasta 4A y el consumo max de la bomba es de 90mA
> 
> Osea, por eso tal vez erradamente omití los snubber.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que al llegar a los 90ma el pic apaga la bomba. Desactiva la salida que llega a la compuerta.




Adjunto foto de la bomba


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

Te estoy haciendo preguntas y no me las estás contestando , por favor releé y contestalas.


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

Disculpame si no he respondido algo, creía que te había respondido todo...

Las bombas se alimentan a 110VCA

El pic no se vuelve loco, solo apaga la salida que llega a la compuerta.

Los snubber los ignoré x lo que te acabo de comentar. Después coloque la red con una resistencia de carbón y Capacitor multicapa y tampoco, la falla continuo. 

Sí quito el dimmer me hace lo mismo. Sería como puentear el potenciómetro y tener una resistencia muy baja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

El pic sin el dimmer que hace ?

El dimmer solo sin pic que hace ?

P.D. : La red Snubber no es por corriente, es por cargas inductivas que producen falsos disparos o te queman el triac (por tensión) *di/dt*


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

El dimmer es parte de la bomba. Tiene una pequeña tarjeta y un potenciómetro para regular el flujo de aire. El dimmer no es parte del control del pic ni va conectado al pic. El pic solamente controla la alimentación de la bomba. 

El dimmer sólo sin el pic (conectando la bomba a 127vca con clavija) trabaja bien. La bomba entrega más o menos aire. 

El pic sin la carga (bomba) trabaja bien. Mantiene la salida activa. La he probado con un foco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

O sea que el que trabaja con dimmer tiene dos triacs ? El del pic y el propio de la bomba ?


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

Ehhh, si. El triac que trae la propia bomba. Y el triac que controla la alimentación a 110VCA.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

Ahí viene el problema entonces , dos triacs en serie con dos disparos independientes.

Para esa bomba le pondría un microrelé y no el triac.


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

Ok. Originalmente utilizaba relés pero sinceramente utilice esos módulos arduino. Los controlaba con in arreglo darlington con 2222a y su diodo de proteccion. Lo cambie por el triac y el moc xq me causaba ruido en el lcd. Caracteres extraños, etc. Lo voy a considerar pero esta vez algo propio y les comento.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

Un transistor con un relé (y su díodo de protección ) no puede causar ningún ruido


----------



## Ingrimach (Feb 28, 2019)

Eso me pasó. El diseño original era similar al de la foto. Pero bueno lo voy a reconsiderar.

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2019)

Una pregunta, porque controlas por emisor los moc????
Lo normal es que vayan entre moc y masa, los transistores
También decias que al utilzar reles, te causaban ruido, eso es inposible si se utiliza una fuente para el micro y otra para el resto de los perifericos
Incluso los módulos arduinos viene optoacoplados

En los 5V de la izquiera dice microcontrolador en los otros 5 no dice microcontrolador porque es una fuente de 5V aparte.
Tampoco entiendo porque ajustaste la fuente a 4.5V cuando el centro de los valores lógicos son 5V


----------



## Meta (Mar 2, 2019)

Buenas:

A veces  es bueno llevar en vez de un relé, un triac. Lo suelen llevar triac pequeños en las electroválvulas y motor bomoba de agua.







Los relés suele ser cambio de giro del motor, control de la resistencia de agua caliente y otro más para la seguridad si hay un sobrecalentamiento o cortocircuito en la red principal del motor.






Saludos.


----------

